# Galaxy Nexus Screen on battery drain issue...HELP!



## 4freese (Jul 28, 2011)

I have GummyNex 0.7.6 and have been running it since it was released on the 6th of Feb. I have had no issues until today. I have not installed anything new. Today I unplugged my phone at around 7:08am. Everything was fine. I keep WiFi on while I am at home because the signal is marginal in my house (its a nexus, go figure). Around 10:00 I started using Slacker radio and plugged my phone up so that it will not drain to bad. I also had it plugged up to external speakers as well. Within the last two hours I have noticed that it keeps dropping WiFi and 3g and it comes back. It does this every time I turn on my screen. and even if I am just looking at it it will drop WiFi and signal and then it comes back about every 10 seconds. My battery is draining faster than it can charge. I have had it plugged up for about 15 minutes now and it has gone up 1%. Here are two screen shots of what I can see, the awake time is crazy. I have not had the screen on that much for it to really be awake. It has been lasting from 7am - 7pm and that was at 20% battery and I would plug it up. I do the same thing about every day so usage is not whats doing it. No new apps, and nothing uninstalled. Anyone got any ideas?


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

Looks normal to me. The phone is awake b/c you are playing music. And it does look like you used the phone quite a bit with the screen on.

Not sure why you keep dropping wifi. That could be a poor signal in your house, or may be a kernel issue. Is wifi turning off or is it just disconnecting?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

Also, download badass battery stats. That will give you a break down of what is consuming your battery. Its a great trouble shooting tool, than uninstall it once you diagnosis the drain for better battery life.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Are you plugging it into a usb port? or using a charger? usb ports only output 500mA/hour, the samsung charger outputs 1000 mA/hour.

Edit: I'm also wondering if there was a Google account/service syncing, because I never see that in my battery stats. Maybe try wiping cache/dalvik, it won't hurt & it's taken care of small problems for me every once in awhile.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

The charging isn't the issue for him. You can see in the pic that he only charged it for like 30min (estimate by the green bar) and it charged perfectly fine (strong vertical peak).

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

There's clearly a wake lock issue. I second getting the better battery stats app to find out what's causing it.

Ahh..missed the part about playing music. Maybe not.


----------



## 4freese (Jul 28, 2011)

I think I got you confused. I played music for about 30 minutes while the phone was plugged into a charger. That is what the small amount of charge is. The rest of the time it was sitting on the counter and I would check the occasional tweet or email. It literally went from 100% to 12% in the time shown in the screenshots. Mainly just sitting. The screen on time is wrong because the screen was not on. When I restart my phone I noticed a screen saying "android updating" then it counts up to 211. This is when the WiFi started dropping out. It does it every 5 seconds with the screen on. It drops, comes back, goes grey then back to blue. Then repeats this process continuously. Very weird stuff. I haven't messed with the kernel at all. The only thing done really is installing GummyNex .7.6. But the last few days it has ran great and battery was great, just today it started acting really stooopid. lol. I will try the battery stats thing. It seems that the wifi/data issue may be what is killing the battery. I have never seen this before. Also the wifi signal strength is not an issue as my router is litterally two feet from my phone. Great signal. It drops wifi, shows 3g icon, then brings back wifi. Weird.


----------



## amm5890 (Jun 23, 2011)

download cpu spy as well you're probably not going into deep sleep probably, also don't charge it if you are overclocked, i heard that could give you issues with charging/draining.

could someone link me to the battery stats app, i cant find it on the market.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

Yeah something is seriously wrong. Again, use CPU spy and badass battery to diagnosis what is causing the drain. Your phone is surely not going in to deep sleep and I suspect some app is stuck open. Usually a reboot will fix this. If not, bad ass battery will tell you what the culprit is.

If its not a app, than you will probably have to wipe and reflash. I'm not sure it is an app, the battery drain seems to be caused by the radios and wifi switching on and off.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

Badass battery monitor is the app. Shouldn't be hard to find in the market, just type in badass battery and it will come up.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## 4freese (Jul 28, 2011)

I solved the issue!!! If anyone is having issues with WiFi dropping or just not connecting, check the network name. If it has a space in it the connection will be intermittent. I am unsure why this is happening but it is. I changed my network name to Freese instead of Freese Family Network. Connects now with no drops. I tested it by changing the name back and it dropped every 5 seconds. When on Freese it does not do this. Any word on how this can be fixed as I really don't want to change all my devices, and that is allot of devices. My theory is that the WiFi dropping is what was keeping the device awake and draining the batter so fast.


----------



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

Can't say I've ever had a WiFi dropping issue to be honest


----------

